# Bifen question 2



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Will bifen stress lawns at the 1oz rate? Applied a couple days ago and the lawn looks a little spotty. I just lowered the HOC to 2.75". 
My carrier volume was light 1oz/ 1.5G and I applied roughly around 7pm and watered in starting at midnight 1/4-1/3".
I can post pics if needed, but thinking someone likely knows the answer.


----------



## feinhorn (May 3, 2021)

Also interested in this!


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I don't see any stressing of the lawn when spraying 1oz/K.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

No it will not stress the lawn at that rate.

You also will want to let it sit on the grass blades longer next time. Armyworms come out and feed at night, hence spraying in the evening before dark and watering it in, in the morning like 5am or later is preferred as it gives the bugs all night to get that contact on the blades before you push it into the thatch layer.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

The label mentions to delay mowing and watering for 24 hours when treating fall armyworms. IMO delay watering and mowing for as long as you can. You might notice white residue on the leaves even after application.


----------



## feinhorn (May 3, 2021)

What if you don't water it in or just wait for rain (5 days later...)?


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

feinhorn said:


> What if you don't water it in or just wait for rain (5 days later...)?


Even better, if the target pest are top feeders like fall armyworms.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

Are dead moths on the lawn a good sign that the bifen treatments are working or is this what happens after they lay eggs? I am seeing a lot of dead moths in my yard.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

@Jagermeister I think dead moths are a good sign. I've never noticed dead moths from a bifen treatment but I don't think any moth is a good moth when it comes to lawns.


----------



## Tate549 (Oct 2, 2020)

Jagermeister said:


> Are dead moths on the lawn a good sign that the bifen treatments are working or is this what happens after they lay eggs? I am seeing a lot of dead moths in my yard.


My yard was covered with sparrows eating the moths. I guess they didn't like the wings so they left them in the yard and on my deck.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Tate549 said:


> Jagermeister said:
> 
> 
> > Are dead moths on the lawn a good sign that the bifen treatments are working or is this what happens after they lay eggs? I am seeing a lot of dead moths in my yard.
> ...


Day after I had dead moths, 2nd day earwigs and pill bugs, last 2-3 days a ton of dead slugs and worms on the edges of my concrete. Still have the occasional moth flying, but nothing in the lawn.


----------

